# Randy williams Wooden Dummy



## akjunkie (Sep 26, 2006)

would like some first hand feedback on the "randy williams" wooden dummy sold by I&I Sports.

tho laminated, I&I gurantedd NO Cracks or warpage. has anyone actually seen one up close?

are the upper arms 8 inches apart from tip to tip?

is the Stand worth $400? or should i build my own?

all info appreciated.

http://www.iisports.com/product.asp?dept_id=2701&pf_id=PO8000A


----------



## Kanoy919 (Sep 28, 2006)

I noticed the web site in your URL shows the price around $800.  Where can you get this for $400?  Seems like a great price to me as I can't find any free standing for under $600.

Thanks...


----------



## akjunkie (Sep 28, 2006)

re-read description, Stand NOT included.

here is the link for the Stand.

http://www.iisports.com/product.asp?dept_id=2701&pf_id=PO8040A


----------



## Kanoy919 (Sep 29, 2006)

Oic.. Silly me for missing that text in the thread!  Thanks for letting me know.

I found a free standing wooden dummy(see the one for $590 below).  Anybody have experience with these or any other free standing?  I live in an apartment and do not want to brace one to any of the walls.  Do any of these work good?

Thanks!


$590: http://www.woodendummies.biz/Tripod.html
$680: http://www.wle.com/products/w108.html
$725: http://www.gungfu.com/cart-htm/training_gear_wing_chun_equipment_wooden_dummy_traditional_1.htm
$820: http://www.mykaratestore.com/store/...chun-wooden-dummymook-joong-freestanding.html


----------



## akjunkie (Sep 29, 2006)

the one for $590, U realize its coming from Australia? and that is $590 Aussie Dollars, Not $USD.


----------



## Kanoy919 (Sep 30, 2006)

Ah, ya I realize, but thanks for taking the time to mention it!!!!


----------



## akjunkie (Sep 30, 2006)

dropped by i&i for a personal inspection of there wooden dummy.

one word: JUNK


----------



## ed-swckf (Oct 1, 2006)

akjunkie said:


> dropped by i&i for a personal inspection of there wooden dummy.
> 
> one word: JUNK


 
could you expand on that one word so as we can get an idea of why its junk?


----------



## akjunkie (Oct 2, 2006)

cheap wood, cheap Paint. look kinda fragile.

i'll save my $$ and get one from  www.cranesproduction.com


----------



## ed-swckf (Oct 2, 2006)

akjunkie said:


> cheap wood, cheap Paint. look kinda fragile.
> 
> i'll save my $$ and get one from www.cranesproduction.com


 
So are you saying its not practical as a training tool or that would rather have something prettier?  I'd feel sick spending $1600 on a dummy, I bought mine for £300 over 5 years ago now and its serving me very well.  I mean $1600 is a lot of money for a lump of wood thats used for training.


----------



## akjunkie (Oct 2, 2006)

i'm saying its looks like poor quality wood and probably wouldnt last that long for my kinda usage.

i also dont like ordering something that expensive over the internet only to arrive at my house with Cracks on the body or other defects in workmanship.

actually the most important thing to me is the width of the upper arms (tip to tip) and angle and placement of the lower leg.

i&i and Cranesproduction are withing driving distance from my house... i rather pay extra and choose the dummy in person. one of the priviledges of living in Southern Cali..

we have 1 Crane's dummy at our school. located outdoors exposed to rain, sun, etc.. for several years and it is holding up very well.

only other company i would consider ordering via internet is www.woodendummy.net , but they arent taking orders til 2007.  

www.cranesproduction.com

www.garylamwingchun.com


----------



## ed-swckf (Oct 3, 2006)

akjunkie said:


> i'm saying its looks like poor quality wood and probably wouldnt last that long for my kinda usage.


 
Is your kind of usage different to regular wing chun usage of a dummy!?



akjunkie said:


> i also dont like ordering something that expensive over the internet only to arrive at my house with Cracks on the body or other defects in workmanship.
> 
> actually the most important thing to me is the width of the upper arms (tip to tip) and angle and placement of the lower leg.


 
Well no one wants defects etc. hence consumer rights!

My dummy (£300) has the offset arms that allow you to change the width between them.  Most offer that nowadays, i would understand that being an issue if the junk dummy didn't offer that, seems a much better re4ason than cheap paint if you know what i mean.  Same with the leg.



akjunkie said:


> i&i and Cranesproduction are withing driving distance from my house... i rather pay extra and choose the dummy in person. one of the priviledges of living in Southern Cali..


 
Privelidge of living in the UK... pretty much everything is within driving distance!  However theres no way i'd pay £800 for a dummy unless it offered some significant and worthwhile aspects.



akjunkie said:


> we have 1 Crane's dummy at our school. located outdoors exposed to rain, sun, etc.. for several years and it is holding up very well.


 
And theres even less chance that i'd buy a dummy for £800 and leave it outdoors to face the elements.  Mind you perhaps thats because i live in england?



akjunkie said:


> only other company i would consider ordering via internet is www.woodendummy.net , but they arent taking orders til 2007.


 
A freind of mine bought this exact dummy  http://www.woodendummy.net/images/introdummy.jpg  from them, imported it here and it cost him a packet, my £300 dummy is possibly better made, doesn't look as fancy but you should be able to pick up a decent and solid dummy for £300.  I think its daylight robbery the prices a lot of places ask for a dummy, even £300 a lot.  But i think it cost him over £1000. 

Oh and i would also mention i did notice a couple of characteristic cracks in my friends dummy, i don't think they are likely to deteriorate but its just a heads up.  He hasn't mounted his corner stand to the wall either which might be another reason i prefer mine.


----------



## akjunkie (Oct 3, 2006)

for some reason you seemed to have picked an argumentative attitude with me.

you keep justifying your decision to buy your dummy for 300 british pounds.  i could care less.

consumer rights? sure, pay $150 to have a defective dummy shipped to your house and another $150 to ship it back.. hoping they dont send U another dummy with similar defects.

Minor cracks eventually turn into Big Cracks.

if u dont want or cant afford to spend Extra $$ for your dummy, thats your perogative.

you seemed to have strayed off the main topic. my main question was:

If anyone had first hand exposure with said dummy. Obviously you havent.
Instead of answering my post, U keep raving on about your Fantastic super cheap dummy you got years ago for 300 pounds, yada, yada, yada. 

Who Cares?????? 

and to answer your question on my dummy usage, it'll be use by me and my classmates for the:
WC dummy set
JKD dummy set 
and some Panantukan/ Sikaran drills.


----------



## ed-swckf (Oct 3, 2006)

akjunkie said:


> for some reason you seemed to have picked an argumentative attitude with me.


 
Not really, i'm just discussing things that i find interesting, don't feel you have to reply if you don't wish, not looking to argue with you.



akjunkie said:


> you keep justifying your decision to buy your dummy for 300 british pounds. i could care less.


 
I'm just putting forward an opinion, i am discussing points i find interesting, like how much some people charge and making a few jokes along with it.  Perhaps you have misunderstood my humour?  And i believe you mean that you couldn't care less not that you could care less.





akjunkie said:


> consumer rights? sure, pay $150 to have a defective dummy shipped to your house and another $150 to ship it back.. hoping they dont send U another dummy with similar defects.


 
If someone sells you a defective product you still pay postage there?  Thats crazy, surely you have rights there to deal with that?



akjunkie said:


> Minor cracks eventually turn into Big Cracks.


 
Can do, could easily never get any worse at all.  Its a weird looking crack.



akjunkie said:


> if u dont want or cant afford to spend Extra $$ for your dummy, thats your perogative.


 
Dude i'm aware its my perogative, don't be so touchy about it.  Its a discussion forum, i'm discussing stuff just as i would in person with people.  You have given your opinion on things, when you give opinions do you not expect that to be open to some kind of discussion?

Its less a case of being able to afford it but rather a case of justifying it.  I mean do you dispute that $1600 is a lot of money to spend on a dummy based on what it actually is, not based on how it stands to other things in the market.  If you have no intention of discussing stuff then thats fine but please don't think i'm trying to argue with you, its just discussion and banter.



akjunkie said:


> you seemed to have strayed off the main topic. my main question was:
> 
> If anyone had first hand exposure with said dummy. Obviously you havent.
> Instead of answering my post, U keep raving on about your Fantastic super cheap dummy you got years ago for 300 pounds, yada, yada, yada.
> ...


 
Well obviously not you, and is there really a problem with straying off topic?  I'm just shocked that there aren't any other decent dummy's out there for a lower price.  I mean its fair enough if you are decided on what dummy you want, i'm not suggesting you shouldn't get it or anything i'm just making commentry on price and availability of a dummy.   I was just hoping that if i was able to find a decent dummy for a decent price that perhaps you could too, or at least have broader choices than either "junk" or $1600!!  I wasn't expecting you to be bothered by talking about things.

  I obviously haven't had exposure to the dummy if i'm asking you what is wrong with it.  I think the frame looked a bit naff but i wasn't completely sure as to why you dismissed it so i asked why and tried to strike up a conversation.  The points you made about arms and leg seemed valid to me but is it really junk?  Would it be a good dummy for someone on a bedget or is it really a no go for everyone?  Just trying to get information that others may find useful.  I mean the paint doesn't really matter, thats just aesthetics which is why i was asking if the looks were important to you?  



akjunkie said:


> and to answer your question on my dummy usage, it'll be use by me and my classmates for the:
> WC dummy set
> JKD dummy set
> and some Panantukan/ Sikaran drills.


 
Should i ask about the JKD dummy set or are you not interested in conversing?  I was making a joke when i asked how your usage differed from normal wing chun usage, its just the way you made it sound when you said "my kinda useage".  Also made a joke about UK being a **** load smaller than the US and about it raining all the time in England.  Just thought i'd let you know that the drive of my post was light hearted banter and discussion of prices rather than argument.  I would ask questions about the JKD dummy set if you are at all interested in discussing that, i know it isn't the topic, but it has naturally spawned from the subject.  Its not like i've come in here and started talking about cars!  Hopefully this post will clear up where i am comming from.


----------

